# what finish for hand plane handles?



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well score another craigslist find!!!!! I got my first hand plane last week. it needs a soak in the electrolysis bath, to get the rust off, and the handles need to be sanded down and refinished, as they are not looking good at all. 
so what finish do you put on your handles?


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

bueller???? bueller??? no one has ever sanded down a plane handle or knob, and put a finish on them???


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tito5 said:


> bueller???? bueller??? no one has ever sanded down a plane handle or knob, and put a finish on them???


I somehow missed this one...

PICTURES? Or do I take the time to type every possible scenario? 

Is it rosewood??? Or a painted knob?

If it's rosewood and it's an older untouched plane start with lacquer thinner on a rag. Hold the rag around it for a non then start wiping. The old lacquer should wipe off with little trouble. 

I refinish with a lacquer sanding sealer then lacquer. I wet sand with a fine sanding sponge and mineral spirits between coats and after the final coat. I like the dull deep luster from a final wet sand to keep it from looking plastic or brand new.

Did you subject it to electro-torture yet?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Where's Bueller now?


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Where's Bueller now?


:laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

tito... Make any progress?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

The guy I bought my #6 from uses acetone to wipe down plane totes and knobs when he wants to get stray paint and other gunk off without taking the finish off. A quick wipe and it flashes off quickly. Ever tried that?


----------

